# Fun with props



## Bojack (Nov 26, 2020)

Finally received the abomination from poison props. I usually don’t set up till the week before Halloween so I’ve been playing around with it and came up with what I think is a funny YouTube video using the prop.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I thought I heard a yes between the screams... you're good to go!


----------



## Bojack (Nov 26, 2020)

13doctorwho said:


> I thought I heard a yes between the screams... you're good to go!


Bahahahhaha


----------



## Bojack (Nov 26, 2020)

After Halloween, I’m gonna make a follow up to it. Stay tuned


----------

